# 6-n-bait question for Tommy



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

Tommy,

Dropped the 6-n-bait I got from you and busted out most of the eyes. Had it re-wrapped over x-mas and used Fugi guides. I think I might go ahead and put a reel seat on the rod. I do like the coasters, but think I would perfer a reel seat. You told me what size I would need , but can't remember the size you suggested. Could you please tell me again what fugi reel seat I should use? Thanks!!!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Moon,

Sorry to hear about the little "accident"... 

I think a 22mm will fit but I have to wait until I get home to measure the butt.

I'll let you know.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

13' 6nbait butt diameter measures 23mm with shrink tube. I'm not a rod builder but i think the 22mm fuji is slightly oversized and would probably fit.

Tommy


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

Tommy, 

Thanks!!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Tommy said:


> 13' 6nbait butt diameter measures 23mm with shrink tube. I'm not a rod builder but i think the 22mm fuji is slightly oversized and would probably fit.
> 
> Tommy


If I may offer some assisstance- I think you'll find the standard fuji seat is actually undersized for the ID- meaning a typical 22mm seat will have an actual ID. of about 21.8 mm.

IF you need it to fit around the 23mm, you'll likely need to go with a size 24mm real seat.

Sometimes the trigger type reel seats do have a slightly larger ID than a standard seat, but still not larger than the stated size, so even with a 22mm trigger seat, I don't think it would work.

If a section of the heat shrink were removed- it might be enough to let the size 22mm seat fit.


Hope that helps.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks Mark,

Like I said, I am not a rod builder. I have been told by a rod builder that the 22mm trigger seat is a little bigger ID than 22mm.

A 24 will work for sure.

Tommy


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

Just a little off topic, but I have a 6 n bait I stole errrrrrrrr, borrowed errrrrrrrrrrrrrr it ended up in my jeep from Tommy, understand that I am not fluent in British English, but it is one of the best 8 n bait rods I have ever fished. Do not judge the rod by it's name. 
charlie


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

*Which one?*

Hey Charlie. Is that rod you "borrowed" a 12' or 13'? When I went to Wilmington I threw a 13' and liked it a lot. Wondering how the 12' compares. Thanks.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

Hi Steve,
The one I have is a 12', as Tommy tells it, I am to old and to much of a wuss to handle 13 or 14' rods anymore. I don't think i'm getting old, there are just an amazing number of really young people surf fishing now. LOL
charlie


----------



## johnp (Mar 5, 2004)

charlie

i've been experimenting along those same lines myself. the only concern i have is if we live long enough does that mean we will eventualy be throwing 8nbait with 6' rods. could open a whole new market for tommy and afaw...lol

john


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

*Right there with ya...*



big brother said:


> I am to old and to much of a wuss


 :redface: Methinks we're about the same vintage...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Steve,

Yourself, Charlie and JohnP are all of the same vintage.

You know all that stuff they say about fine wine and age.......

Not in this case... lol

 

Tommy


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 13, 2005)

What is this stuff ???????????
I’ll be 61 this year and I’m still continuing to make improvements in distance.
TECHNIQUE over age – TECHNIQUE over brute strength.
Roy


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

*24*

Got my 6&bait delivered this morning. A 24mm reel seat fits perfectly on top of the shrink sleeve.


----------

